# who does the best fish taxidermy consistent in the state



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

I am tired of paying for subpar or mediocre fish. I Taken nice ,In most cases giant fish over the years to four or five taxidermist . Once they mount the fish your stuck with crap. I done person references ,most cases people don't know what good work looks like. Try to separate the good from the bad.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I guess it depends on species. Fish are so different you're not gonna find a Jack of all trades. Mammal hides and birds don't really change color in the preservation process (although they still require some painting). Fish on the other hand require an intense eye for detail, which is why most are subpar. 

That said, Bruce Garn of Boyne City produces IMO the most beautiful wooden fish carvings/replicas in the world. 

Here's a bluegill he did for me recently (remember this is entirely woods except the eyes):


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Picture:


----------



## RV13 (Nov 2, 2012)

You are fortunate living in Michigan that you have access to some of the best fish guys in the country if not the world. For example Terry Wieck and Randy Budzynski do tremendous work they get a good price on what they do. I can't speak to the turnaround time though, generally they good ones are busy.

I worked for a time at Naber's Taxidermy in Grand Rapids. Tom the fish guy is self taught he is methodical and picky and does very nice work. I recommend all my fish to them.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

We have 3 _world class_ fish taxidermists in MI. That claim is based on their accomplishments in state, national, and world taxidermy competitions. Terry Weick, Randy Budzynski, and Paul Borkowski. Any of those guys can make a dead fish look alive. FWIW (IMO) Randy is the guy who does the best real fish (skin mount). Replicas are already more or less perfect models of real fish so it's the painting that makes them look real. 
Some of us have an opinion that there are others besides these 3 that can do fish just as good as they can....and so do I. There is a guy close to me in mid-MI who can do a fish as accurately as any of the 3 men I've named. Compared to the elite 3, this guys is as good or better. He holds a full time job and does fish taxidermy for a hobby. He's a gifted artist whose knowledge and abilities with fish are top level. He has no interest in commercial work or competition.
Anyway, ask around about Terry, Randy, or Paul. You will get the same response about them I have given. They are all Master Fish Taxidermists.


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

Mikes taxidermy out of fife lake does tremendous work on fish


----------

